# Great smoked meat in Banff of all places



## spirits (Aug 18, 2012)

I live in Edmonton and for years if you wanted good smoked meat sandwiches you went to Teddies a local restaurant.  The owner was a Jewish survivor of the Holocaust and learned how to cook from his mother in law. I worked there for a year after graduating from university and starting my teaching career.  That's where I learned how to love great smoked meat. Growing up there were lots of ethnic restaurants that served great food.   Recently there was an article in the paper about where you could get a great Rueben sandwich.  Not too many places make it the old fashioned way with great sides such as home made pickles, cole slaw and potato salad. My husband was in Teddies a couple of months ago and since Saul retired the place is not the same and he did not enjoy his sandwich. 
We are in Banff and checked out a new diner called Squish.  The owner loves his Montreal smoked meat and hand cuts the brisket himself.  We had a great smoked meat sandwich and although there was no potato salad the pickle and coleslaw were first rate.  
We have a great Jewish bakery in our neighborhood in Edmonton called the Bon Ton.  I will bring him a great loaf of their sourdough rye to go with his wonderful meat the next time we are here .  Although I am not Jewish I love spreading the news about great food almost as much as eating it.


----------



## eal (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Tacoma (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks Mary that will be be a place I will definitely check out.  I grew up near Montreal and love a good smoked meat sandwich.

Joan


----------



## jehb2 (Sep 16, 2012)

What a wonderful post.  We really love our smoked meats here in Texas.  But I can't wait til my next trip to Canada.  My mouth is absolutely watering.


----------



## gnorth16 (Sep 19, 2012)

I miss Bon Ton...  I lived in Summerside and would make a point of stopping there every time I had a doctors appointment at Meadowlark Mall.... Carb overload!!!!


----------



## spirits (Sep 19, 2012)

*Bon Ton is wonderful*

I don't know how long it has been since you were there but boy has it ever expanded.  They still make wonderful bread, especially the ryes but they incorporate a lot of local food artisans, think home made jams, hummus etc.  Their baking is world class.  They had a wonderful Grand Marnier torte that my husband and son loved but retired it.  So I bought their Hazlenut torte.  It must have had a pound of butter in the icing.  So decadent, so wonderful...so my hips are two inches bigger it was worth it.  It is really the premier bakery in Edmonton......Costco comes in second lol.


----------



## spirits (Sep 19, 2012)

*Bon Ton website*

http://www.bonton.ca/


----------

